# How to remove paint drips & smooth out texture on a re-painted door?



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 2013 White Summit LTZ that I recently had to bring to a collision shop to fix some dents and scratches on my passenger side doors from a minor collision. They fixed the dents and scratches by sanding it down and repainting, I can't even tell anything was done. 

However, they had to repaint the doors and I noticed at certain angles theres paint drips! It's hard to tell with white paint but it's definitely there. Another issue is, the newly painted doors have a different texture/color compared to the original panels next it. It's hard to tell from a distance but if you look closely there's a noticeable difference. The new paint has a slight yellowish tint to it. I wonder if a clay bar can fix that?

Is there something I can do to get rid of the paint drips, should I bring it back to the body shop? Also, the door was only repainted a week ago, I wonder if I wait a few months, after the paint fully cures, will it look better? 

Thanks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It won't get better...take it back

Rob


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Take it back should be not noticeable if they colour matched it properly and the runs in the paint are unexcept able they should be able to wet sand it and get the drips out but they will have to repaint it to get the right colour anyways, if they say its as close as they can get it they are lying get your money back and find a new place to repaint it, my buddy in his garage repainted a rear corner panel on a 2012 Cadillac and you could not tell at all that it was repainted I mean at ALL and this was a side job not done at his work in a proper paint booth so they must be poor collision centre and a place that's good wouldn't have sent it out like that they obviously don't take pride in there work


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. Good news!

I brought the car to another shop called Detailing Dynamics in Long Island. The owner Matt inspected it and says the first shop used really cheap paint and clear coat. And the cause of the rough texture is called "orange peel." He says he will fix that, the paint drips and discoloration and make Geico pay for it. Hopefully, he can make it look like factory again.

His body shop has alot of high-end cars, it was like a toy store. I saw a Lamborghini Aventador there and a few Porsche's all having work done. So I guess I'm confident he will do superb job if he caters to that kind of crowd.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Yeah but watch out your insurance will go up for putting claims through its cheaper to do that now but could end costing your more later unless you have a one time at fault repair like I have, that won't go against your record on the insurance l, just my 2 cents hope it works out good for you though and that's what happens when people cheap out on product, I bet you won't ever go back again


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Yeah but watch out your insurance will go up for putting claims through its cheaper to do that now but could end costing your more later unless you have a one time at fault repair like I have, that won't go against your record on the insurance l, just my 2 cents hope it works out good for you though and that's what happens when people cheap out on product, I bet you won't ever go back again


Fear not....that isn't how the insurance co. plays.
They paid a shop good money for a quality job.
The job was substandard.
They will pay the second shop to get it right and ask the first shop for a credit or they will remove the shop from the suggested shops list.
It is not the insureds fault he recieved a substandard job....he will not be penalized.

Rob


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Oh didn't know the first job was under insurance as well my mistake, my mother had this problem is why I mentioned it but yes if it's a redo from the previous bad job then no should be no problems


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, the first job was covered by Geico. Actually the shop was recommended by Geico (which I think is suspicious). I'm thinking the first shop used cheap materials and cut corners to reduce the cost that Geico has to pay. Geico actually has an office inside this collision center (which is even more suspicious!).

That's why I ran to an independent shop who looks out for the customer, not the insurance company.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

nujadul said:


> Yeah, the first job was covered by Geico. Actually the shop was recommended by Geico (which I think is suspicious). I'm thinking the first shop used cheap materials and cut corners to reduce the cost that Geico has to pay. Geico actually has an office inside this collision center (which is even more suspicious!).
> 
> That's why I ran to an independent shop who looks out for the customer, not the insurance company.


You done good!

Please report how the second attempt comes out.

Rob


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Some places go with cheap product but charge the same rate as if they used good stuff on your car, that way they get more money in the pocket


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok so I finally got my car back. Geico paid for the corrective work in FULL with no cost to me. And WOW, the car looks like it just came out of the factory. The paint drips are gone. The new paint blends in perfectly with the rest of the car. No visible orange peel that I can see. Fantastic work.

I was talking to the owner of the shop who explained to me that he had to remove both door panels and wet sand everything down before painting it again (which is what the first shop should have done). He suspects that the first shop probably just left the door panels attached to the car and painted it that way, which is faster but caused the paint drips and orange peel. 

He even fixed a minor curb rash I had under the front fender free of charge. =]


----------

